# Should I get a boy or girl?



## litldog (Feb 9, 2005)

I am getting a chi....I have a choice of either a cream boy or a sable/fawn girl. Is one more easy to housetrain than the other? Does anyone use belly bands on their boys to save the carpet while house training? I don't know which one to pick.


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

if you plan to get the puppy fixed there really is no difference....in my opinion anyways.....
if youre planning to keep them in tact there are differences...boys will be harder to housetrain as they will find the need to mark their territory....some intact males are never fully housetrained...
just meet the pups and see what one stands out to you more


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i love having 2 boys...they are the sweetest! 1 of mine is fixed the other is not, so he does wear a belly band until he gets fixed (which will be very soon lol). i dont think they were hard to houstrain at all, and the belly band is def a great thing to have when they want to start marking. my first chi never even lifted his leg by the time he was nuetered so he never will, but my other chi has lifted his leg since he was about 3 months old.  i do agree with tara though, meet the chis and see which one is right for you, you cant really just go on gender


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

It really does come down to personal preference. I have always preferred females for no specific reason, but my next chi will be a boy. My reasoning is that it will be a show dog therefore has to remain intact and i would rather deal with an intact male than a female in season. And I agree, spend some time with each puppy and see which one stands out to you regardless of gender


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

*Tiffany* said:


> my first chi never even lifted his leg by the time he was nuetered so he never will


thats what ive heard... but dave was fixed at a young age(before he ever lifted his leg)and he will lift his leg sometimes, ahhahaha!....hes just strange i guess, hahaha :tongue5:


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I have 4 chis (2 males and 2 females) and I've had an easier time pee pad training the girls. I have heard of lots of people who have a hard time with girls though so I think in most cases it depends on the dog and also how much time you devote to training. Either way there will definitely be some carpet stains! Going into it I just told myself there was a chance of having a really difficult potty training experience. It can get overwhelming some days but once they get the hang of it you forget all about it


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

*Tara* said:


> thats what ive heard... but dave was fixed at a young age(before he ever lifted his leg)and he will lift his leg sometimes, ahhahaha!....hes just strange i guess, hahaha :tongue5:


hahaha yea rocky was nuetered at 6 months and he hadnt lifted his leg yet and to this day he never has lol. but oscar did from such a young age, its was weird bc rocky never did lol


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

It doesn't really matter which sex you get because when you see a puppy you like it doesn't matter if its a girl or a boy. When I got Fudge I went looking for a longhaired female and came home with him lol a shorthaired male.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

if your gettign puppy spayed/neutered at around 6 months old, it doesnt matter which you get, each puppy is different but sex in itself has no say over behaviours or personality.
Instead id go visit each puppy, play with it cuddle it hold it and get the one that feels "RIGHT" and belive me, youll know "right" when you hold it lol.

vixie was easy to pad train but tends to be stubborn, she thinks if her front legs are on so are her back, but otherwise shes been great.
Shes a little more independant in that she likes to be neer me, but doesnt always have to be ON me, and shes more active more often than dodger, in that she'll have random spurts of energy during the day.

Dodger was easy to pad train also, hes currently an intact 1 yr old male soon to be neutered, he was very good about using the pee pad, but once he started lifitng his leg (at 7 monhts) hed accidentally miss when he overshot.
hes since learned to correct that mistake and realey misses. he also deosnt mark all that much in our house, i think because its alreayd his territory and he feels no need (unless theres a plastic bag on the floor at which point forget it...got to mark the plastic, outdoors however we cant walk 3 ft without stopping for him to sniff at something and pee on it.
ive found he tends to be a little more clingy. and seems to have more of a 2-3 high energy bursts throughtou the day that last for about 20 mins.

Rosie was peepad trained imediatly but shes been using one since she could walk. she like her mommy tends to be a little more independant, and very playfull.

but ive seen clingy females, independant males, both females and males who are hard to potty trained, and both females and males that are easy to potty train.
most dogs dont start marking untill around 6 months so as long as you neuter at that age you shouldnt need a belly band. a belly band should be used for an intact male who marks or an incontinent adult.
as a puppy i prefer not to use a belly band because some dogs will still pee into the band, and get into the bad habit of it...belly bands are not for potty training.

i think either sex works great as a pet so get the one that apeals to you.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

The only difference I've seen really in them is that Boss wanted to mark EVERYWHERE until he was fixed. We don't have half the problem we had with him now. We started pad training him the day we got him. He took to it really fast and eventually he pad trained Lina lol. Get them both! lol


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

I have read many times that males are better pets. (more gentle, loving and cuddly, while females more independents and less loyal).
Well, my male is totally opposite, so I guess it’s more about personality of each dog.

Potty training female it’s much more easy in 90%


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

everestgirl said:


> Potty training female it’s much more easy in 90%


Where did you get that information from?
I think potty-training depends on the dog, and the dog's gender plays little to no role.

...although I must say that Carl was nearly impossible to potty-train!!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

> Where did you get that information from?
> I think potty-training depends on the dog, and the dog's gender plays little to no role.
> 
> ...although I must say that Carl was nearly impossible to potty-train!!


Sorry, i forgot to add that it's for unfixed males.
(because they are mark).


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

ive NEVER found any difference in potty training a male or a female, spayed/neuterd or not.
it all depends on the dog AND the human...its all in the training.

our MALE cocker spaniel was potty trained within 4 hours, and hed spent his first 4 months of life living in a small cage deficating where he slept and ate (puppymill/caged petstore dogs are notoriously difficutl to housebreak usually because they become acusotmed to being around their own waste which is very unnatural for them)
the first night we had him home we took him out once, after that hed sit at the stairs and whine, we take him out he did his buisnes then straight back inside. never an issue. he was neuterd at 6 months of age and is 100% reliable!

Vixie came home at 6months of age, she'd never seen a wee wee pad (in the breeders home the doors were kept in a small room with outdoor access (kind of like an overglorified kennel)
broght her home she whent to the pad, used it and has been since day one. her only fualt is sometimes she misses when her front ends on and her back ends not...

Dodger came home at 5 months, hed never had any kind of potty training and was from a similar situation as vixie.
He came in and used the mat perfectly. at 6 months he started lifting his leg,(hes still intact) hes only missed the matt twice and both times because he "overshot"

Rosie has been pad trained from as early as she could climb out of the whelping box and shes perfect, the other pups form the litter have taken to it just as easy.

it all depends on the dog itself, and the training it recives, if the dog makes a mistake its your own fault for not watching it carefully enough...quite simple. a dog will not purposly mess in its home (hence the reason crate training is so sucessfull)

be patient, be consistent, and be positive, those are the 3 keys!


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

It took for me 10 days to potty train my female. 
She is 14 yo now, and i have had her from 6 weeks old, and she never had any accident at home.

My male, was ok with potty, but when he started to mark...everything gone to shit.
He know that it's not ok, but he still do it.
We clean his pee all day long.
I know many other male owners with the same problem.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thats why its always better to have a male neutered at around 6 months unless there going ot be used for breeding.

intact male dogs WILL ALWAYS mark (though some are better than others about controling themselves) its their nature to mark their territory.
belly bands can be used for keeping an intact male from marking but shouldnt be used as a trainign aide...more for if nothing else has worked.
there also good for incontinent older dogs too.


----------



## everestgirl (Aug 10, 2006)

Exactly.
So if you compare not neutered male with unfixed female, females will be easer to potty train.
If both are fixed, it’s all depends on the dog.


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Personally, I like my girls. There is one thing to remember though..spaying is a way bigger deal than neutering (to me anyway). It costs more, and it is just a bigger operation. Not that neutering is a bowl of cherries, but my Aussie was neutered and I don't remember it being a huge big deal (we neutered him young and he has never marked and was easily house-trianed), but both of my girls had stuff to deal with after their spays. And the spays cost twice as much.

I still like girls though! It's just me. I love my boy too. It's true, you'll just have to "connect" with the right one!


----------



## chimama (May 14, 2004)

*I think*

It depends on the dog. I have 2 female puppies right now and no matter what I do they pee anywhere they can. My male had one accident and that is because his crate was closed. He goes in his crate and does his business. He was a breeze to train, these girls are not.


----------



## Kiffany (May 26, 2006)

Housebreaking and personality really depend on the individual dog. Sometimes you get a female that is easy to housetrain and very cuddly other times you get a female that is difficult to train and independent, same with males. 

Every dog is different, just like kids, siblings can have totally different personalities. If the puppies are old enough to be walking around, playing etc, I would go with the personality you like best.

When I got Merlot, I wanted a girl. The breeder didn't have any girls with colors that I liked. I loved the way Merlot looked. I had to pick one out when they were 3 days old cause this breeder has deposits on dogs before they are even born! I looked everywhere for a chi here, high demand.

Merlot is a cuddly bug and I love him to pieces. I still want a girl one though cause Merlot hates to wear clothes and girls would be more fun to shop for.


----------

